# Changes to forum management



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com.

VerticalScope recently acquired slingshotforum.com and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.

Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.

I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on slingshotforum.com.

If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.

-Philip


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

(Time to move on, find a new forum)


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Since you're going to be on the tech side of the forum there are 2 things that spring immediately to mind that need to be dealt with.

1: Can you make the forums vote feature not allow people to remove and change their vote.

2: The editing restriction is completely ridiculous. You can only edit your own posts for like 10-15 minutes, after which you can't. It's a pretty ridiculous restriction that serves no purpose and is especially annoying for people who try to sell/trade slings since they can't update the first post to show what is still available.


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial said:


> (Time to move on, find a new forum)


Was it something I said?



Phoul Mouth said:


> Since you're going to be on the tech side of the forum there are 2 things that spring immediately to mind that need to be dealt with.
> 
> 1: Can you make the forums vote feature not allow people to remove and change their vote.
> 
> 2: The editing restriction is completely ridiculous. You can only edit your own posts for like 10-15 minutes, after which you can't. It's a pretty ridiculous restriction that serves no purpose and is especially annoying for people who try to sell/trade slings since they can't update the first post to show what is still available.


Will discuss with the site mods.

-Philip


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Welcome to the party.*

*Personally, I don't agree with the above vote feature restriction. We're all somewhat different people everyday, why shut down the freedom to change your mind.*

*BTW, is SSF still part of the Forum Foundry group?*


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You a sling shooter are ya Philip?


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Welcome to the party.*
> 
> *Personally, I don't agree with the above vote feature restriction. We're all somewhat different people everyday, why shut down the freedom to change your mind.*
> 
> *BTW, is SSF still part of the Forum Foundry group?*


Forum Foundry sold the site to Verticalscope.



CornDawg said:


> You a sling shooter are ya Philip?


Not yet. 

-Philip


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

So a none sling shooter and his team are taking over? I agree with Imperial! Time has come!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> You a sling shooter are ya Philip?


Not yet. 

-Philip

How about Helena or Kyle, either tweeze a pouch?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't be hasty, guys. Johndroid has been an Admin for a long time, and made no major changes. None of us mods has been asked to resign. (Yeah, I know. That's not exactly a plus for some.  What's wrong with making improvements?

And no, you don't have to be a slinger to know when someone is being a jackass and needs to be guided back to civility.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Henry, I hope that in my questions you see curiosity, not haste. Philip tells us that maintaining the spirit of the site is important to him. That's gonna be a tall order for a team that has never felt the passion of the forks, so they'll need considerable help from membership. That help will come in the form of communication- and responsiveness. I guess we'll know more when we eventually find out if Helena or Kyle can tear up a can, or at least possess a passing interest in doing so.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*If you google verticalscopedotcom, you'll see that their passion is business, specifically website acquisition and marketing, and apparently they're very good at it.*

*I don't believe their role requires them to share our passion, only respect it, which is more then we've shown them.*

*Bloviate and bail if you must, I'm looking forward to what their expertise can do for us.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Henry, I hope that in my questions you see curiosity, not haste. Philip tells us that maintaining the spirit of the site is important to him. That's gonna be a tall order for a team that has never felt the passion of the forks, so they'll need considerable help from membership. That help will come in the form of communication- and responsiveness. I guess we'll know more when we eventually find out if Helena or Kyle can tear up a can, or at least possess a passing interest in doing so.


Nope, that was aimed at the guys who are threatening to leave.

I don't believe they have any plans to fire the current moderating team, and Johndroid, at least, has been on board for about a year already. If he hadn't posted, I doubt anyone would even notice a change.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Bloviate? I must protest Nipples. I take pride in my concision, and I meant to project no ill will, just questions. It's a discussion board, is it not? And I agree that the administration of a site about slingshots need not necessarily be familiar with them, but it would be nice wouldn't it? Kinda give us someplace to start...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I know is that there's been a lot more problems with members than there has been with the administration and mods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Elaborate please Cjw, geez, let's have a talk. What peeves ya?

Philip has opened the door to suggest ways to grow this community. Heck, I'll stand up...

I'd like to see VerticalScope take some of that revenue generating impetus and apply it to slingshooting. Sponsor a no-holds barred event. A championship, where well established shooters from this site are recognized, invited, and encouraged to compete. You wanna grow this community? Make the prizes accordingly lavish, promote it, and take care of those who made it worthy of your acquisition in the first place. Now we're talkin'...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You being a fairly new member haven't seen the wieners excuse me winners the mods have had to deal with. Most have been banned or left the forum. Members and venders have been insulted and threatened by other members. It's been relitively calm lately.Some were banned in less than a week and a handful of posts.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You speak the truth Cj. I am relatively new here, but not to forums, and I'll hazard to say that ill-mannered members are universal. Distinguishing trolls from sociopaths from insensitive enthusiasts is the bane of all internet moderators. I envy them not.

To Philip, you have a unique opportunity here. You could play golden liaison and LAUNCH slingshooting, or stay politely in the box. Go big or stay home, as it were. :naughty:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm new here so my opinion means squat. But as long as nothing changes for the negative I don't really care.

It's not like this was a bastion of free speech, when words like H.E.L.L. we're censored.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Remember it's a privately owned forum and free speech is what they say it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Remember it's a privately owned forum and free speech is what they say it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know. And I obviously enjoy using it. I just don't see many 5 year olds on the boards. I figure we might be able to use something harsher than "golly gee whillakers!"

I understand the most pointed and profound commentary does not need swear words. But I think a Mickey Mouse cartoon would look like "***** ***** Pluto ***** *** ********* Minny!" with this filter


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome Philip! Thanks for the heads up and hopefully you will enjoy some of the time you spend here.

We need to get you slinging! I would be glad to send you one.


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Remember it's a privately owned forum and free speech is what they say it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same rules the site has always had will apply. The mods do a good job of keeping things civil here and I hope it stays that way.

-Philip


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

No word yet on the first annual VerticalScope Sling Shooting Championship? Seriously Philip, is it silly to consider pitching this idea to your superiors? How about Vegas for the initial venue?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

johndroid said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com.
> 
> While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> ...


...something I said?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Personally this forum is cool but, What we need to do is pull together and jump start a modern NCA but with a website with a fourm and a newletter and real deal national tournament in Vegas like the old days.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Progression is the word. If there's a International guild of knot tyers there should be something for us.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

People tried to start the NCA a couple of years ago Nathan , MJ and some other members and it went nowhere. To many people tried to put their 2 cents in and it imploded. And almost nobody wanted leadership roles. Instead of starting something simple. Some people wanted to make Olympic style rules and drug testing for winners it was ridiculous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

CornDawg said:


> No word yet on the first annual VerticalScope Sling Shooting Championship? Seriously Philip, is it silly to consider pitching this idea to your superiors? How about Vegas for the initial venue?


I appreciate your enthusiasm, I can pitch this but cant guarantee it will stick just yet. -Phil

-Philip


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Outstanding, can't hurt to try. Lotta disposable boomer income coming online in the next few years, and most current members regale with stories of rediscovery after an appreciable time away. Two day event in Sin City could be a bonanza for all involved. You write a letter. Your boss writes a letter. ESPN takes a look... Stranger things have happened. I figured I'd ask you because your toe is already in the water, feel free to dive in.

If the potential doesn't grab ya, try to envision Rayshot being escorted to the awards dais by two well appointed showgirls in full head dress.


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Would it be possible for rules on editing to be changed? I think that most will probably agree that it is just annoying to not be able to change your post more than 15 minutes after you said it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I thinks it's the way it is to prevent people from posting abusive and vulgar things to other members and than deleting it before the mods can see it. And than deny they said it.Because the mods aren't on line 24/7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Cjw said:


> People tried to start the NCA a couple of years ago Nathan , MJ and some other members and it went nowhere. To many people tried to put their 2 cents in and it imploded. And almost nobody wanted leadership roles. Instead of starting something simple. Some people wanted to make Olympic style rules and drug testing for winners it was ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To many people putting there 2 cents in doesn't sounds good thing to me but we need a thread for this CJw. congrats new forum overseers.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'... Two day event in Sin City could be a bonanza for all involved.'

*Wait ... a bunch of degenerate rubberheads in my fair city? I don't think so!*


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I thinks it's the way it is to prevent people from posting abusive and vulgar things to other members and than deleting it before the mods can see it. And than deny they said it.Because the mods aren't on line 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my forum everybody can modify his post so many time he wants forever... A member can't see the original text (can see only "modified in date and time) ... But staff can read from first mod to the last and can take actions against him...

Because this is a "normal" function of many forum boards... I think here it's the same... 
Maybe it's just active but we didn't know or maybe it can be implemented

Anyway it will be a great deal


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Widget said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I thinks it's the way it is to prevent people from posting abusive and vulgar things to other members and than deleting it before the mods can see it. And than deny they said it.Because the mods aren't on line 24/7.
> ...


 Members in the past have posted about bad trades with other members saying they got ripped off basically. Or things said about vendors. Now if something is said about you when your not on the forum, at work do you want it deleted before you see it . When maybe 300 other members see the post before its deleted. How do you defend yourself if you don't see it. And give your side.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree with a time limit. Makes quoting, going back on what was said and even "likes" way less messy.

What that time limit is, is not under my control. A couple hours should suffice. 15min is a bit short, but it may be built in to the forum software.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cjw said:


> I thinks it's the way it is to prevent people from posting abusive and vulgar things to other members and than deleting it before the mods can see it. And than deny they said it.Because the mods aren't on line 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was the one who put this restriction in place, and this is part of it. The big reason for it was that there is little that I find more annoying on forums than when people go back later, change their post, and try to act like that was what they said in the first place. This restriction gives people time to fix grammar, clarify their statements, etc., for a few mintues; but not posthumously (like that pun?) modify what they said to save face or distort truth.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

NightKnight said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I thinks it's the way it is to prevent people from posting abusive and vulgar things to other members and than deleting it before the mods can see it. And than deny they said it.Because the mods aren't on line 24/7.
> ...


Yea. I like this restriction. I wish we could say mild swears like D**n (sounds like dam) but it's not necessary. I agree with most of the forum rules and moderation.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Imperial said:


> (Time to move on, find a new forum)


I am not sure why this sentiment is being expressed by people. The Forum Foundry has been running the back-end of the site for 2 years, and in return they receive the site's ad revenue. Now, this responsibility has moved to Vertical Scope. Just like Forum Foundry, it is in Vertical Scope's best interest to leave things on the site alone. The success of the community is based on its members and moderators, and to a lesser extent the software that it runs on. They understand that what we have here is working pretty well. They don't want to interfere in anyway with the community, as that interference would cause negative impact on them as well. Thus, it is highly unlikely that you will notice any impact at all to members due to this change, and little-to-no difference in the operations of the site.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome, Phillip... And, be cool my brothers. :cookie:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

NightKnight said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > (Time to move on, find a new forum)
> ...


I will reserve judgement. If there is no change then I don't see a problem.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Change happens all the time of forums. Be it moderators, software or owners.

As long as the overall spirit of the site and input from members stays the same, usually it goes smoothly.

I would expect this group of members to see no issues and we probably won't even skip a beat.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> Change happens all the time of forums. Be it moderators, software or owners.
> 
> As long as the overall spirit of the site and input from members stays the same, usually it goes smoothly.
> 
> I would expect this group of members to see no issues and we probably won't even skip a beat.


Yea. This is a good group of people. I was part of a gaming forum once and lost an IRL friend of 20 years over MMO forum drama. Well, I guess it was the last nail in the coffin really.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't think it's terribly important to be a slinger and be the site owner. I know a vegetarian who owns a sandwich shop and it's meat all the way..he just likes to make money and enjoys the restaurant business and yes they make vegan sammiches also. I am super "straight" but have two gay friends. Life works like this. I think Philip is being honest and that's a very important quality.

Slingshot forum makes money from advertising clicks, dues, fees and so on and is a profitable enterprise. It's fine if a good business person owns it whether they presently are a slinger or not. I add, since I was a web master (and Susi coded too) that this site is a very well laid out well planned and complex set of programming, it takes a genius to make it and maintain it and to, yes, maybe improve it. Programming of this site is beyond my studies...actually I am in awe of it. The other two slingshot forums don't compare... I can't even get Joerg's site to load right in Chrome or MIE, no images...it's rough. Community is a good forum but frankly I like this layout better. I think this site can be less political and less "cronie" oriented with favorites (a lament of some vendors also in PMs) but that's not necessarily the owner's fault, that's the members' issues and yes some of the mod fellas' issues. But nothing is perfect, I'm happy the way it is.

I do agree with Phoul Mouth in that one should be able to edit his/her/its post any time without the 15 minute restriction, but that does exist, one just has to pay for it by $upporting the forum monetarily.

The CORRECT statement would have been, instead of go find another forum would be...

"Fine, Philip, you are cordially invited to any and all of the forum's events, and you said about slingshotery, 'not yet', which implies you MAY some time try the sport. WELCOME ABOARD!!"

That is MY statement to Philip Johndroid, whether it's anyone else's is not my business. But I think a positive note and statement to the new owners/crew by us members is most necessary. The new ownership has done absolutely nothing "wrong" by buying the site nor has the former owner(s) done anything wrong by selling it.

Welcome aboard, Philip, Helena, Kyle!!! This for the most part is a very positive friendly place and I think almost all of us feel a warm welcome is due.

Chuck, lurker and member since 2013 and a life time shooter (SSs, bows, guns, howitzers and all sorts of stuff that goes flip, boing, twang, pop or boom).


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I agree with Brucered and applaud Dayhiker for their comments.

An investor in a business does not have to immerse him/herself in the products. For example, if you own stock in Toyota and drive a Datsun or don't drive at all, is that wrong? Of course not.

A lucrative business goes for sale. I know business men who own a medical clinic, they are NOT doctors, they hire doctors...and everyone makes money.

This forum is a business. It makes money. That's the object. Many of you think it's just a funky group of like minded (mostly) slingshoters and it is, member wise. But business wise the object is to make money for the owner(s).

When a business is purchased obviously there will be at least some changes, mostly for the better, for outside eyes can see things to improve sometimes better than those with "inner blindness" who more or less accept status quo as being just fine...never mind the improvements that are needed to keep up and surpass the competition. Slowly a business becomes complacent and competition eats that business alive.

Frankly I'm happy with this new deal in so far as it may add improvements many of us want. I always look on the positive side of things and try to suggest ways in which to improve this forum, often these suggestions are treated with ill respect saying I am trying to undermine something when I'm only offering suggestions to improve that something. A case in point is the discourteous and rude way I was treated when suggesting ways to improve the SSOTM contest and ALSO SITING it is a good way to promote members to activate, to involve themselves and to gather more interest. If the sour pusses which denounced me (and others) leave just because of new ownership, I say good riddance...be gone.

Viewing reality is a key to understanding and to dealing with situations NOW. The reality is the forum merely has new blood, now new ownership and this is a golden opportunity to offer suggestions as some have already..good for them.

I think too many actually have a life style based on this and other slingshot forums...they live it 24/7. Is that a life? To me, no. I am retired and take my laptop to my shop, to my kitchen, to just sit and peck away and learn and read. Astronomy, physics, youtube music are all in my diet. When I'm waiting for something to materialize in shop or kitchen I burn time a bit by going online and learning something, new recipies, new ways to attach a band or design a frame..or what's going on at Cern. But I don't live online like many do.

Bravo for someone seeing worth in this forum enough to buy it. Have any members been contacted to do the same? And have any responded? We are blessed with having this forum, free of charge, and danged if I don't appreciate all that I've learned from it and friends established over the miles. A new ownership is a shot in the arm, new energy and new ideas.

Before one makes a hasty emotional and irrational decision to just leave for no reason at all, I'd think it over logically and with an open mind. Sure, if things do go sour we've an alternative..really two... to join another or just forget forums and have a blog...or two...or three. There's always a group waiting. I was thinking of starting a blog myself but that would involve yet more time online and I haven't that...else I become an Internet rat and never do anything else.

Best of luck to the new outfit. I think if you check out verticalscope.com you'll be pretty impressed...it's quite an outfit. Judging from the quality forums I visited in the last few minutes from watches to sporting equipment to agricultural combines (!) it's as diverse an outfit as you can get...and they are web hosts.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just paid for this month's vendor fees. It went up from 25 to 26.25. Was this posted anywhere? Why is this now 1.25 more expensive?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Like everything else it was bound to go up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Just paid for this month's vendor fees. It went up from 25 to 26.25. Was this posted anywhere? Why is this now 1.25 more expensive?


This was figured out. Its sales tax since Both Metropolicity and VerticalScope.com are both Canadian Companies Paypal ads sales tax to the invoice for his province.

-Philip


----------

